# What type of sheen does Zinsser 1-2-3 Primer Bulls Eye have?



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

I primed this ceiling with Zinsser and I really like the way it looks just primed. It has a nice sheen. It's a little shiny but not too shiny. I'm guessing it's an eggshell or satin. I'm going to buy some paint and I would like to keep the same sheen that's on the ceiling now. Has anyone worked with the 1-2-3 primer and can you tell me what type of sheen it is or is close to? Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I would guess somewhere between eggshell and satin, although I would not recommend ceilings be this sheen( unless it is the kitchen and or bath)


----------



## Deck (Apr 25, 2008)

Yup, you're right it must be somewhere between a satin and an eggshell. I went to Home Depot and I bought a gallon of Behr Premium Plus Ultra Interior - Ultra Pure White - 7750 - Satin paint, 678885070298. It cost $35. I should have bought it from their website because it looks like they sell the same thing for $31. I put a coat on the ceiling and it looks nice. The sheen is a little greater than the primer's sheen.

The paint was thinner than the Zinsser primer. I thought since this Behr paint was also a primer that it would be about the same. Maybe I'm just too used to the Zinsser stuff? The paint job came out good but under scrutiny there are two or three roller lines I can barely see but want to take care of, so I'm doing a second coat tomorrow. I thought it was thin stuff but I don't have much experience with paint.

For anyone who is going to use satin on a ceiling, bear in mind I put a lot of work in before I primed making sure the entire ceiling could be made smooth after using joint compound fanned out to hide the seams, bumps, dimples and imperfections. Then I sanded everything nice and smooth. The entire compound/sand/compound/sand process took a few hours a day for several days.


----------



## pucks101 (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't see the point in using wall paints on white ceilings. The idea behind specific ceiling paints is to be splatter resistant and create a super flat white surface to help with light deflection and avoid seeing imperfections. Basically, a white ceiling is made to avoid looking at the ceiling. If you're using wall paint, might as well pick a color for the ceiling.


----------

